# breathin quite raspy



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey
My wee girl is 11 days old and I've noticed while she's feedin(bottle feedin) her breathin is quite raspy!it sounds like she has somethin in her throat but it just won't shift,also sometimes outta the blue and not while feedin she seems to gasp a bit but that usually happens if she's asleep and it then wakes her up,I did mention to midwife last week about her breathin but she said its just the milk gatherin in the back of her throat?? I'm not sure I'm convinced though cos when she's feedin she sounds like she can hardly get a breath!!can u help??

Thank u
Jenna xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Jenna, congratulations first of all, I would say first of all, babies breathing can range massively from baby to baby, and it could be completely normal, it's really difficult for me to give an opinion without seeing her, I think that as it's related to her breathing then you should pop to your gp anyway and see what their opinion is, and please let me know how you get on

Nic


----------

